# What music genere dose Avatar fall under?



## Centrix (May 19, 2010)

I love the music in the movie Avatar and was wondering what category it falls in? I tried googling for it with no results. Dose any one have any ideas? Thanks ahead of time!


----------



## Juanmatron (May 19, 2010)

Avatar = Pocahontas + Matrix + Dancing wolves. Avatar's script is like "Pocahontas" but changing words  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .

Cameron doesn´t are the master making original scripts.

Avatar is simply a product of marketing disguised as film made with a script, previously copied, to exploit the innocence of the average viewer.

All a great example that people eat anything that's on the plate.

Now, flame me for tell the truth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## prowler (May 19, 2010)

Pandora


----------



## DeadLocked (May 19, 2010)

OST? Original sound track?
Probably african+western

(I take my GCSE music exam in a few weeks)


----------



## Depravo (May 19, 2010)

It would probably be listed as OST or Movie Soundtrack.


----------



## Hachibei (May 19, 2010)

Juanmatron said:
			
		

> Avatar = Pocahontas + Matrix + Dancing wolves. Avatar's script is like "Pocahontas" but changing words
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd rather flame you for being completely off topic.

Back ON topic, it would be listed as an OST.


----------



## Centrix (May 19, 2010)

Thanks, but what I mean is what type of music would it be under, you know like Neoclassical, Etheral, etc.!


----------



## Geekzam (May 21, 2010)

I went to the Barns and Noble closest to me, they have it under movie soundtrack.


----------



## BORTZ (May 21, 2010)

Disney lol


----------

